# Brat ABT's, and (2) versions of ABT's w/ q-view



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

Running out the last of my propane today in anticipation of the WSM that is sitting in my garage until an x-mas day rib smoke. So using the GOSM, and making ABT's which I feel the GOSM gasser does really well.

(3) different versions:

1st version is a jalapeno stuffed with a mixture of johnsonville brat, diced onion, diced jalapeno, minced garlic and sauerkraut, then topped with a chink of kilbasa before beign topped and wrapped in bacon.

2nd version is a variation of the above with no kilbasa. 

Both of these will be interesting twists, and I think they will be good, gonna serve them with some dusseldorf mustard to dip them in

the 3rd version is a jalapeno stuffed with an italian sausage mix containing diced jalapeno, minced garlic, and mozzerella cheese. Topped & wrapped in bacon.

Made the leftover sausage mixtures into balls, and took the leftover brats I didnt remove the casing from and a couple small links of kilbasa & tossed them on the smoker as well.

Here are some of my prep pics:

ingredients:




brat mix:



italian sausage mix:



brat ABT:



tray of ABTs':



all in:





more pics to follow, thanks for looking.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like some fine snacking to me


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks

Just pulled the brats, the kilbasa, and the sausage balls off.  

All good,  love brats off the smoker,  and the sausage ball with the mix I used in the brat ABT was excellent.  the little bit of kraut really gives that mix a nice tang.  

ABT's maybe have 25 minutes left to go..


----------



## rivet (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking REAL nice so far!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

just waiting for those ABT's,  I am damn hungry after the sausage snack about 30 mins ago.

tic tock...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

just finished chowing,  brat mix in the ABT was really nice,  all were good,  

brat snack:



sliced:




sausage balls:




sliced:




ABT's:






also did a carrot cake in the oven for fun:



thanks for looking.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2009)

looks good!!!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks chefrob,  the different fillings made it fun,  forgot which was which til I bit into them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2009)

They are Awesome Jim,  Great Job...


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks,. bacon sure does photograph nicely.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 13, 2009)

the abt mix looks like a definite feast for the taste buds!! really good lookin' smoke, as always


----------



## fire it up (Dec 14, 2009)

I love brats and I love ABTs...Carrot cake I would love a slice please...

great smoke, I just ate my last smoked brat, either I need to smoke more or I might be stopping by tomorrow


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man Jim everything looks great. That cake looks awesome too.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the Q-view. everything looks and sounds great!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job there Jim!!! You always know how to take something and put your own nice little spin on it!

Great work!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks y'all, gonna have the ABT leftovers tonight in the form of some tacos with a couple fried eggs added to the mix.. 

the 2 layer carrot cake was pretty good(spicy, scratch version of the cake and cream cheese frosting from the recipe in Jow of Cooking, I only added a little ginger into the mix)., I am giving half to my boss with the hopes of an x-mas bonus coming my way(I share my bbq with him as well.)


----------

